# Anish?



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I remember seeing postings asking about Anish...I she the same Anish that just finished thru-hiking the Appalachian Trail???


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

icefalcon said:


> I remember seeing postings asking about Anish...I she the same Anish that just finished thru-hiking the Appalachian Trail???


Every now and then she will give you a "like" if you post something good.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

She's fine, just has computer problems. I chatted with her today. Told her you people were wondering. I guess her phone won't let her on MS. but she can access Facebook.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm back!!! 
No Appalachian trail for me (although that does sound fun!!). Nope like Mushroom Jack said, my computer crapped out on me .


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish said:


> I'm back!!!
> No Appalachian trail for me (although that does sound fun!!). Nope like Mushroom Jack said, _*my computer crapped out on me *_.


I hate it when that happens! 

Nice that people missed you though. Has to warm the cockles of your heart!

Old Fred


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fabner1 said:


> I hate it when that happens!
> 
> Nice that people missed you though. Has to warm the cockles of your heart!
> 
> Old Fred


Ya, actually it is pretty nice .


----------

